# itunes + iPod - Lieder loeschen, die in keiner Playlist sind?



## Suchfunktion (29. September 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe einen iPod Mini und mich nervt es tierisch, dass ich alle Tracks, welche ich aus einer Playlist via iTunes loesche, dennoch auf dem iPod vorhanden sind. Es wird also lediglich die Verlinkung in der Playlist geloescht, nicht allerdings der eigentliche Track.

Das fuehrt dazu, dass ich jetzt ca. 600 Songs habe, von denen lediglich etwa 80 auf dem iPod verfuegbar sein sollen. Diese 80 Songs sind in Playlisten untergebracht, alle Anderen nicht.

*Nun zu meiner Frage:*
Wie kann ich alle Tracks, welche NICHT in einer Playlist eingetragen sind, automatisch loeschen? Bzw. wie kann ich mir nur die Tracks OHNE Playlist auflisten lassen?
Kurzum: *Wie loesche ich alle Tracks ohne Playlist am schnellsten ohne groesseren Aufwand?*

mfg
Suche


P.S.:
Ich hoffe, das ist der korrekte Forumsbereich..


----------

